# faith hill "joking" at CMA's



## ..kels* (Nov 14, 2006)

carrie underwood's win
full report

any thoughts? IMO she doesn't look like she was joking at ALL. there were also reports from her people that she was unaware that she was on camera. not exactly a statement leaning in her favor though.. at the 2003 CMA's she pulled a similar move when her husband won instead of her. but you can see the huge difference between the two reactions.

tim mcgraw's win


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know what to think!! at the end of the Tim McGraw one, you can see her clapping at the end. So it leads me to believe she was joking, but.. the Carrie Underwood thing.. she looks pretty pist! 

I like them both. I dunno


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 14, 2006)

I hear she's a wicked diva, and I wouldn't be surprised.  I can't imagine her people didn't tell her that she was going to be on camera when the names were read though, to avoid something like that happening.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 15, 2006)

interestingly enough, I know someone who's worked with her personally, and he says she's actually really nice, and very sweet.




I can definitely imagine her consternation at Carrie Underwood winning though, as she's a relative newcomer to the game. Not saying she doesn't have talent though.


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 15, 2006)

lol, she was probably making fun of herself for the first time with her hubby's win...

or not, whatever. i doubt she would EXPECT to win, but you never know with celebrities


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 15, 2006)

If she's not serious, she's a damn good actress. 

Supposedly, LeAnn Rimes put this on her website:
_“Okay, I usually keep quiet on topics like this, but I feel I need to stand up for my friend, Faith. She was just being honest and emotional like every other person sitting at home with an opinion. These awards shows are so political and we all get fed up with them. We all work very hard and have for many years so to see someone come in and win Female Vocalist that has been here for a very short time, is a little disheartening. She probably felt, as I did, that Carrie has not paid her dues long enough to fully deserve that award. As artists and public figures, we have to keep our feelings so repressed so we don’t get called ungrateful. Please cut her some slack!” 
_

Sounds like she is a sore loser who's forgetting her "friend" Faith was on Live TV. It's not like Carrie's on her 3rd album and winning "Best New Artist". You don't have to be in the industry long to get "Best Vocalist". Award shows are a bunch of BS, anyway....As long as your music is pushing units, who the hell cares what the CMA's think??!?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 15, 2006)

Um. Plenty?
There's a LOT of publicity that goes with the CMA and ACM awards.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 15, 2006)

There's a lot of publicity that goes with The Grammys, too, but they award some shitty projects.


----------



## poddygirl (Nov 15, 2006)

Sour grapes on Faith's part. The award was for Best Female Performer of the *Year* not the Lifetime Achivement Award. People obviously thought Carrie had the better year. Get over yourself and stop being a diva ;-)


----------



## Katura (Nov 15, 2006)

Thers nooooo way that she was 'joking' that looked like flat out jealousy and anger. And it's be pretty impossible not to know that camera was in her face, that camera light is shing right in her face!

Tooo funny. Tooo Diva.

Check this one out: right as it opens up you can see her mouth something that looks PRETTY darn close to: "I better F-ing win" hahaha...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtbI9...elated&search=

come onnnnn... a bit of a sore loser I think...


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_There's a lot of publicity that goes with The Grammys, too, but they award some shitty projects._

 
Indeed, but the CMAs/ACMs are country music's awards, specifically.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 15, 2006)

^But, the records are already sold. Aren't the Grammys bigger and older than the CMAs, anyway? All of these genre-specific awards are basically spin-offs. Yeah, you could have the handle of "_________ Award winner" attached to your name and album for notariety purposes, but what's the point otherwise? Especially if LeAnn is saying it's all politics & conspiracy? Why even care if you lose if it's just a bunch of drama and BS?


----------



## VeronikaJ (Nov 15, 2006)

I thought it was LeAnn *Womack* who said this?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_If she's not serious, she's a damn good actress. 

Supposedly, LeAnn Rimes put this on her website:
“Okay, I usually keep quiet on topics like this, but I feel I need to stand up for my friend, Faith. She was just being honest and emotional like every other person sitting at home with an opinion. These awards shows are so political and we all get fed up with them. We all work very hard and have for many years so to see someone come in and win Female Vocalist that has been here for a very short time, is a little disheartening. She probably felt, as I did, that Carrie has not paid her dues long enough to fully deserve that award. As artists and public figures, we have to keep our feelings so repressed so we don’t get called ungrateful. Please cut her some slack!” 


Sounds like she is a sore loser who's forgetting her "friend" Faith was on Live TV. It's not like Carrie's on her 3rd album and winning "Best New Artist". You don't have to be in the industry long to get "Best Vocalist". Award shows are a bunch of BS, anyway....As long as your music is pushing units, who the hell cares what the CMA's think??!?_


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 16, 2006)

No. It was Rimes. Tacky, nonetheless.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^But, the records are already sold. Aren't the Grammys bigger and older than the CMAs, anyway? All of these genre-specific awards are basically spin-offs. Yeah, you could have the handle of "_________ Award winner" attached to your name and album for notariety purposes, but what's the point otherwise? Especially if LeAnn is saying it's all politics & conspiracy? Why even care if you lose if it's just a bunch of drama and BS?_

 
*shrug*

Ok.


----------



## MarniMac (Nov 16, 2006)

Its obvious that she was joking and playing around with her husband in the Tim McGraw video...and people could understand play fighting and joking between a husband and wife. But its not obvious that she is joking...if she was joking, that was pretty rude and not even funny...and if she was joking it seems like Carrie Underwood might release a statement saying that they are friends and she knows that Faith was just joking. But when I watch the video, Faith looks slightly nervous but like she is totally expecting to win...and when she doesn't...Diva moment! Its pretty tacky if you ask me.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 16, 2006)

im no country music fan so i dont know anything about the cma but regardless of if she was playing or not its really not that big of a deal i dont think it's diva or tacky to hope to win and a lil disapointed when you dont it happens all the time even in sports so what's the big deal give the woman a break


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 16, 2006)

Its tacky when your an ICON. and she didn't" Hope to win then lost", She was hoping to win then threw a Fit when she lost.. Not the most mature thing to do.

and yeah , it happens in sports .. its called Poor Sportsmanship. its frowned upon as well 

The two worst things are:
Winners who gloat about being winners all the time 
and Losers who throw fits about being losers.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 16, 2006)

shit happens people need to get over it already the media makes things so much more than it really is


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 16, 2006)

Of course they do, Thats nothing new. 

No body here is dwelling on it. simply using it as a conversation piece.
Thats what this forum is for.


----------

